# Housing for low income seniors



## Tom (Jun 19, 2012)

Can you recommend any housing options for someone with low income?

Is it possible to find a nice place if your pension isn't too high?


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 22, 2012)

Tom, there are definitely places like that in just about every city. Are you from the USA?


----------



## teamrose (Nov 10, 2012)

Tom, I think it depends on the place you live. In Chicago there are a great many senior residences. These are all government subsidized and super nice. In South Florida, there are a few, but not nearly enough and they are not as cheap as in Chicago. I've talked to many seniors from small towns and they say the same thing. It seems if you're in a big city, there are a lot more resources available to seniors. However, every city has senior advocacy groups, where you can get direction for the help you need.


----------



## R. Zimm (Dec 31, 2012)

Another option is to find a room mate or even a young family to live with. I don't know why this is not tried more often but if people tried connecting through their Church or Temple (or whatever) they could find a good match.

Where I live in SE Florida there are many many seniors whose family is out of state and they are basically alone. After the hurricanes in 2005/2005 some were trapped in their condos for days since there was no electricity for the elevators and they had no emergency food. Now the county has a better plan to check on these folks through the Emergency Operations Department.


----------



## teamrose (Dec 31, 2012)

Keep in mind S. FL is God's waiting room. We have so many seniors we had better get it right. People here live longer than people anywhere else in America. Not only are we living longer, we are living longer independently.


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

teamrose said:


> Keep in mind S. FL is God's waiting room. We have so many seniors we had better get it right. People here live longer than people anywhere else in America. Not only are we living longer, we are living longer independently.



That is great to know, is it because of your  location that people are living longer independently and in general, if so I would maybe be interesting in relocating.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 3, 2013)

Crime is low here, the air is clean, plenty of sunshine to walk regularly, plenty of activities for seniors... Not recommending you relocate though, as I don't want to make this garden of eden over-crowded.


----------



## AlaskaErik (Jan 23, 2013)

teamrose said:


> Crime is low here, the air is clean, plenty of sunshine to walk regularly, plenty of activities for seniors... Not recommending you relocate though, as I don't want to make this garden of eden over-crowded.



Too late!  I'm contemplating a move to Venice.  Although I will always be an Alaskan at heart, I'd like to take up sailing and start using my PADI (scuba diving) card a bit more often.  Venice sounds like it would be a great starting place for me to retire and relocate.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 24, 2013)

AlaskaErik said:


> Too late!  I'm contemplating a move to Venice.  Although I will always be an Alaskan at heart, I'd like to take up sailing and start using my PADI (scuba diving) card a bit more often.  Venice sounds like it would be a great starting place for me to retire and relocate.



Now that sounds like a plan!nthego:


----------

